# Living in George / Garden Route: safety?



## HWS_BASIC (Jul 15, 2016)

Hi all,

I will likely be moving to SA and when I do I'll be working in George. I was curious what life is like over there - there are of course many stories online about South Africa's crime rate, and while I'd imagine it all depends per area, I was wondering if George is generally considered 'safe'? Would it be typical to rent a fenced / gated house with 'armed response' and so on? 

I have to say I'm not particularly worried, but perhaps I'm being naive.

Thank you,
Daan


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

George is a sleepy, Waspish provincial town where not much happens. 5-6 hrs drive (or 40 mins flight) from Cape Town.

If you are planning on staying in a stand-alone property it's essential to maintain good security and personally I wouldn't live in a place that doesn't have at the minimum, an electric fence, gate and armed response


----------

